# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  My new Tsuka Core

## Dwight Pilkilton

Well I decided to make a new core. I started with two pieces of quarter sawn poplar and after centering up the  Nakago I traced the outline on the two pieces of 17 inch wood. I then used my drill press and a 3/8 inch flat cutter to cut the outline of the Nakago about 1/16 inch deep into both sides. Then I used wood carving palm tools to inlet for the Nakago opening completely. Next I drilled the holes and have now glued the two pieces togather. I left it very long for a reason, when finished it will be 10 inches or so depending on fittings and Ito width..I will try to use the extra wood to hold it in place while doing the outside planing....then cut it off when the shape is finished...my first handle from scratch...wish me luck !!!

Dwight P

----------

